# Rachel Dolezal (NAACP) keeps "dodging"



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

How bizarre! 

_An anticipated response from a Washington state NAACP chapter leader about accusations that she has been pretending to be black has been postponed_. 

(more)
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...el-dolezals-statement-race-controvery-n375261


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

UPDATE:  Just heard on the news that Rachel has resigned.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

I've FOTFWMLTLMAO since this story broke. When do the riots start? I hear CVS is always open 24/7.



(Fell On The Floor With My Laptop Laughing My Ash Off)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Glad you clarified that acronym, Davey Jones. I was trying to figure it out.

btw, I'm black....no, REALLY, I AM.  Been that way all my life.    Just looked in mirror.  Still black.  Not an ounce of spray tan in the house.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

I think everyone is just confused about this.. Why.. is the question most people are asking.. both black and white..  You don't have to be Black to work for the NAACP or for Black causes.   Her parents are just as confused about her reason for being deceptive.  I guess she is the only one who knows her reasons.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I've FOTFWMLTLMAO since this story broke. When do the riots start? I hear CVS is always open 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> (Fell On The Floor With My Laptop Laughing My Ash Off)



I'm not sure I understand your post..which skirts the border of being racist, particularly that CVS crack.   WHY do you think there will be riots over this?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

I watched the Melissa Harris-Perry show yesterday and she had several Black guests all wondering what the motives were.  Some even suggested or posed the question, can a person be trans-racial the same as some people are trans-gendered?  Is there a race-confusion same as there is gender-confusion?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

> Just looked in mirror. Still black



My dad and uncle used to say that. Another saying is "I am free, black and 21" - meaning an adult can do as they please in this land of the free.

I’m just guessing, but maybe Rachel thought pretending to be black would give her an “edge” with the NAACP. She was most likely making a high salary.

There is an old movie "Watermelon Man" with Godfrey Cambridge pretending to be white - what Rachel did is the reverse.


.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

From listening to the MHP show conversation, the most problematic part of the whole thing, at least for the Black Guests was the concept of "Passing".  Which is a sensitive issue for many. Rachael doing it in reverse was causing a lot of head scratching.  One Black transgendered guest even said "Everyone wants to be Black until the Police show up"   I guess implying that being Black was in vogue for some white people.   THEN the offensive act of Whites donning "Black Face" was brought up.. Some thought she was doing that, but she wasn't making fun of Blacks... She was actually pretending to BE Black. 

I believe you are right about the Job part..  I think she felt she would be more effective in her role of activist if she were Black.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 15, 2015)

Well nothing new with people claiming something other than, we have Gov't officials doing it and no riots, 

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-04-07/jeb-bush-really-is-hispanic


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Various people claiming to be something they're not and committing fraud doesn't make it okay for others to do so. This thread is about Rachel Dolezal.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 15, 2015)

I will contribute as I see fit, it is topically comparative. If the mods think's it's off topic, I will oblige them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

So... I'm asking you two Black women..  do you find what Rachael did to be offensive to Black people... or are you simply curious about it.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So... I'm asking you two Black women..  do you find what Rachael did to be offensive to Black people... or are you simply curious about it.



My reaction was simply. :wtf: :3stooges:  There are people at that agency who have been at the helm who have been of questionable backgrounds, behaved questionably in the past; another day at the office.  Seems she does good work there, I hope she gets some counseling and I hope they all work it out.  More pressing things for me to worry about.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

AprilT said:


> My reaction was simply. :wtf: :3stooges:  Plus there are folks on this forum more strange than her so no biggy.  There are people at that agency who have been at the helm who have been of questionable backgrounds, behaved questionably in the past; another day at the office.  Seems she does good work there, I hope she gets some counseling and I hope they all work it out.  More pressing things for me to worry about.



That seemed to be the general consensus... except Melissa Harris-Perry didn't like the lecture Dolezal gave about Black womens' hair..  

I agree with you though..  She needs some counseling and then should get on with her work.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

To me the issue is USING.  She is using her facade to enrich herself at the expense of people that she purported to be one of. I saw her admission application to Howard U. (a primarily black university) where she entered as a minority (again gaining an advantage over other people).  She maybe have been sincere in her efforts with NAACP to help black Americans but her lies to gain the position she did is unforgivable.  Just another example of someone using people to their own advantage.  She is a fraud no matter how you slice it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Too bad "Saturday Night Live" is on summer hiatus.

Seinfeld fans will remember the episode where Elaine isn’t sure if she’s in an inter-racial relationship. :lofl:


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'm not sure I understand your post..which skirts the border of being racist, particularly that CVS crack.   WHY do you think there will be riots over this?


0

You need to take a deep breath and laugh once in while.
Im laughing that she was able to do this (pretend black) for so long without anyone taking notice.
Racist???  Don't label someone that you know absolutely nothing about.
If I offended you then my apologies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

April, works for me!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Sigh.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 15, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> 0
> 
> You need to take a deep breath and laugh once in while.
> Im laughing that she was able to do this (pretend black) for so long without anyone taking notice.
> ...



You didn't offend me... I was wondering if you can explain the CVS being open 24/7 remark..  How does that apply to this  discussion?


----------



## Kitties (Jun 15, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> too bad "saturday night live" is on summer hiatus.
> 
> Seinfeld fans will remember the episode where elaine isn’t sure if she’s in an inter-racial relationship. :lofl:



lmao!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 15, 2015)

Order! I insist this thread come to Order! :hit:

People pretending to be a different race - this is a serious issue, people. We all need to take a moment and appreciate the work done by Benson and the Step Brothers;


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2015)

Whoopi Goldberg defends Rachel.

_"Look, "If she wants to be black, she can be black," said Goldberg about the former NAACP presidentjust like people say, 'I feel like a man, I feel like a woman, I feel like this.' She wants to be a black woman, fine. Everything that comes with that she is prepared for. Okay."

_(full article and video)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/whoopi-goldberg-and-raven-symone-defend-rachel-dolezal-on-the-view/


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.vox.com/2015/6/16/8788679/daily-show-rachel-dolezal

"Are you African-American?" the KXLY reporter asked in the video. Dolezal looked around nervously, then said, "I don't understand the question."


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2015)

Police suspend probe of hate mail claims:

http://www.boiseweekly.com/boise/sp...dolezals-hate-mail-claims/Content?oid=3504046


----------



## Stephen (Jun 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> How bizarre!
> 
> _An anticipated response from a Washington state NAACP chapter leader about accusations that she has been pretending to be black has been postponed_.



In a post-modern world the truth is subjective.  If Rachel says she is black, that makes it true.  If her parents say she is not black, that is also true.  

"Times, they are a changin'" (Dylan)


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Too bad "Saturday Night Live" is on summer hiatus.
> 
> Seinfeld fans will remember the episode where Elaine isn’t sure if she’s in an inter-racial relationship. :lofl:



ROFLMAO.    Then, once they realized they were both white they decided to go to...The Gap.      I've never been to The Gap, but got the impression that it catered to "white" tastes in clothing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone watch her interview yesterday with Melissa Harris Perry?   Rachael is a little squirrely.  Also claims to have grown up in a teepee hunting food with a bow and arrow..   Throw a net over that one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Transgenders are upset with being compared to this woman and her identity issue saying it is no way the same on the issue of race versus gender.  Interesting....


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't understand why this is getting so much attention.  BBC had her long interview on the news and our 5pm BBC radio programme had one of her interviews taking up a solid 10 minutes out of a 60 minute programme.  She couldn't give a straight answer to anything.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

I believe it's because of the reverse passing being done.   People are incredulous that a White person would want to be Black... even Blacks are wondering..  Then everyone gets all ashamed for this...  so it's got everyone questioning the racial construct of society....  At least American society..  Not sure why it's so big in Europe too..


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I believe it's because of the reverse passing being done.   People are incredulous that a White person would want to be Black... even Blacks are wondering..  Then everyone gets all ashamed for this...  so it's got everyone questioning the racial construct of society....  At least American society..  Not sure why it's so big in Europe too..



Yea, it's funny what US stories get a lot of attention here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 17, 2015)

Race is very intricately woven in American Society..  There may be inequality and racial divide, but Blacks and Whites have been playing a HUGE part in each others cultures for 2 centuries, in good ways and in bad.    American Whites are different from European Whites because of this.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> ROFLMAO.    Then, once they realized they were both white they decided to go to...The Gap.      I've never been to The Gap, but got the impression that it catered to "white" tastes in clothing.



The Gap caters to young tastes in clothing.

How exactly do you think "white" tastes in clothing differ from any other tastes in clothing?  My black friend and neighbor and I dress in pretty much exactly the same way, taste-wise.  So if there is "white" taste and "black" taste, one of us is clearly doing it wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2015)

I like to wear East Indian/Pakistani outfits. Where on earth would they fit?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 18, 2015)

About the same place as manties I suspect...


----------

